# Dog and dolphin!



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

wow is right!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow
I cant think of anything else but wow same as everyone else lol


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is so amazing!!


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

That is wild, I wonder if the first time they met the dog saw the dolphin and approached it in the water or if the dog was already swimming and the dolphin approached the dog. Just wondering how this got started lol.


----------

